# Anyone have Jumpers?



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm lucky so far. I used to have a Toggenburg that would jump up on top of her house, which was 4' tall. Wife use to have a sheep that would clear the cattle fences nothing flat. Had to tie a tire to her collar to keep it from escaping. That one got sold quick!

My Australian Shepherd jumps in place when excited and her head clears the fence. If she figured out she could get out, we'd be in trouble!

Any of you guys have trouble getting your goats through barbed wire fences while in the field? Some guys have been talking about taking their goats Chukar hunting, but are worried about drift fences. Have to take water for the dogs. Gets heavy. I told them take the goats and take a folding chair too.


----------



## Zac (Sep 17, 2012)

Ive got a 3yr old alpine who is an incredible escape artist. He loves to jump fences, so i had to put a strand of electric around the top of the fence in his pasture area. When he has packs on though, he doesnt like to jump when i need him to. lol


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

joecool911 said:


> Any of you guys have trouble getting your goats through barbed wire fences while in the field? Some guys have been talking about taking their goats Chukar hunting, but are worried about drift fences.


HA! I have trouble keeping my goat FROM going through barbed wire fences! Big as he is, Cuzco pops through those things like they aren't even there. Drift fences would be another matter. He would have had to jump those, and I'm sure he would have back in his younger days. He could easily jump 4', and one time I watched him clear a 6' horse panel from a standstill when we tried to leave him with a friend so we could go on vacation. He was afraid of her pygmy goats. :roll: We ended up tying him to a tree so we could get away.


----------



## tmas (Aug 1, 2013)

My little Abe is 4 months old and I was out on a backcountry trip this weekend. My wife was awaken at 5 AM on Saturday morning to both of my goats bawling. She walked out back and only 1 goat was in the pen! Abe had jumped on top of his 40" tall house, and then jumped over my 6' cedar privacy fence that makes up the backside of their temporary home. He was standing in the front yard just outside the bedroom window bawling his head off! I'm worried this guy is learning to be a jumper from a young age!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Sounds like you need to move the goat house away from the fence! Makes too good a launch pad.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Jumpers usually break a leg. Typically though after a year old they cant jump that high anymore


----------

